# How often to handle a hatchling



## tortoiselover (Aug 27, 2009)

Is it ok to pet and to handle a hatchling? I was curious as to how often or if at all it is ok to touch or move or just "play" with them. 

I would like them to get used to people and not be scared but also I dont want to stress them out. 

This is being posted in the desert tortoise section because that is what the hatchlings are, but I guess it could pertain to all types of tortoise babies.


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 27, 2009)

Terryo mentioned a while ago on the box turtle list, that her two newest box turtle members are much more people oriented than her previous ones. And she attributed this to the fact that she takes them out of their habitat and places them in a bare tub for feeding.

My answer to your question is that I wouldn't allow children to handle them at all unless you are standing right there and can watch with an eagle eye. However, the more YOU handle the baby the sooner he will be acclimated to people and decide not to be scared of you. Just always be kind and gentle, and keep the picture of yourself being lifted up by King Kong in your mind.

Yvonne


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Aug 27, 2009)

I totally believe in handling them. When they are not afraid of people it makes it so much easier for the Vet to examine them and it makes it much more fun to have them. I handle all my tortoises. When they are babies I take them around with me as I do my chores, I put them down if I need my hand, but most of the time I just stroke their legs or their head. If they are used to people touching their heads they don't pull back in when the Vet needs to touch a head or give an injection. Can you imagine giving an injection if the tort is all closed up like the Sulcata can then you just have those hard scales to inject in to...Not an easy job, so handle those tortoises!!!


----------



## cuppidsarrows (Aug 27, 2009)

I handle mine as much as I can, petting there little heads and arms my guys really like it.


----------



## Crazy1 (Aug 27, 2009)

Handleing your hatchlings is fine but remember they do need rest too. Like Maggie carrying hers around in her hand after a while they will feel safe and sleep in her hand. I love the idea Yvonne put in my mind of King Kong holding you up.  Remember to support their feet. Torts seem to do better and stress less if they have their feet on something like a hand, a chest, a box, something.


----------



## dmmj (Aug 28, 2009)

I don't handle my unless I am moving them or cleaning their habitat out, but that is my personal choice. I like to try and view them as much as possible as wild, I know they live with me, but I still like to think of them as wild animlas. I do rub their heads though and they seem to enjoy it.


----------



## bettinge (Aug 28, 2009)

I feel all handling of all reptiles causes some amount of stress. Stress causes problems. If we keep that in mind, and take subtile clues from the tort/reptile, we can keep them safe and satisfy our curiosity.

As stated already, its a trust thing. If they never have an unsafe handling, they will become accustomed to us and not have the natural response they do with other preditors!


----------



## tortoisenerd (Aug 28, 2009)

I handle my hatchling a little every day. Usually not for more than 5 minutes at a time. I put him back if he looks stressed (breathes heavier, which makes his head bob and arms move up and down). I support his legs and body, and when carrying him close to the ground I keep him as close to the ground as I can. He's getting too big to easily fit on my hand now though! I think it's good to handle them a little bit (also to look over their health daily to know what's normal), but you can over do it. Now my tort recognizes both of us and will stick up his head and sometimes even start to pick up his arms wanting "out"! So cute.


----------



## tortoiselover (Aug 30, 2009)

Interesting. I think that it is important to make sure that they are not stressed. I was just not sure how they would feel being that small because in the wild when they are born they just run and hide in a burrow until they are large enough to not be hurt. 

Thats why i was not handling them as often as maybe i should, but now after reading all this i guess that i will handle them more often.


----------



## Shelly (Aug 31, 2009)

tortoiselover said:


> in the wild when they are born they just run and hide in a burrow until they are large enough to not be hurt.



How do they grow hiding in a burrow? What do they eat?


----------



## tortoiselover (Aug 31, 2009)

Shelly said:


> tortoiselover said:
> 
> 
> > in the wild when they are born they just run and hide in a burrow until they are large enough to not be hurt.
> ...



lol, they just grow! 

well obviously they go out to eat, but i saw in a video that most of their time is underground as to limit the time predators can get them.


----------



## Millerlite (Aug 31, 2009)

handling a reptile can be stressful. People do do it and they tend to get use to it... For my self i don't hardly ever touch mine let alone see mine.... I been keeping mine outdoors for a few months now, only time i see them is when i head count to make sure they are still in the enclosure, lol.. I dont touch them or anything... they know i bring the food still though, they come running, and they arn't scared of me at all.... Handling them or not if you have a tort from a hatchling they are not going to be super shy.. but handling might make it have more trust for humans


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Aug 31, 2009)

I don't ever worry about stressing my chelonia out. I pick them up and sling them around and I noticed today I took 2 hatchlings out from a soak I dried them off with the towel and I really wasn't very gentle. Then because I have one working hand I put one on top of the other and held both in my one hand. I just never think about them being afraid of me or me stressing them out. I have a hatchling walking on my keyboard right now...maybe I need to think more about causing stress on them...hum?

Millerlite...I don't mean any disrespect...but what is the point of having them and paying for food and Vet visits and all that if you don't handle them and play with them and watch them?


----------

